

Ask HN: What's the best WYSIWYG CMS for a Rails app?  - revorad

What do you guys use for editing the marketing content for your Rails apps? I'm looking for a WYSIWYG CMS because editing copy in code is too much of a pain and so I never get it done.<p>DHH recommended Brochure, which is just a static site generator with erb templates. I've googled around a bit and found Refinery to be the most recommended choice. I haven't tried it yet, because I wanted to get some recommendations from people here.<p>I'm sure a lot of you have had this problem. So, any thoughts on how you deal with it would be very helpful.<p>Oddly enough, I find A/B testing tools like VWO and Optimizely to be great for quick content editing even if I'm not really running an A/B test.
======
spohlenz
I've been working on a Rails based CMS (Wheelhouse CMS -
<https://www.wheelhousecms.com>) over the last few years as a side-business to
my regular web dev consulting services (and slowly transitioning to supporting
it full time).

It's able to integrate with existing Rails projects or stand as its own app,
and its quite extensible so you can potentially use it as an admin area for
the remainder of your app too.

If you're interested, email me (sam@wheelhousecms.com) and I'll set you up
with an evaluation license.

